#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Thailands Travellers Tales >  >  > Thailand Hotels, Resorts and Guest Houses >  >  Jacuzzi hotels ?

## Nawty

Anybody know any hotels in Bkk with jacuzzis....big ones, not the pissy little single or max 2 person ones.

Needs to be a hotel with a relaxed attendance policy.

Not ridiculously expensive either.

and should have good water pressure.

----------


## good2bhappy

when you find them post the pics

----------


## Nawty

I have heard of a themed short time hotel in ht eLat Phrao area that has jacuzzis, but not sure where exactly and it is a bit out of the way, but can travel for the right experience.

I think it was 'honey' or something like that, but could be getting it mixed up with honey hotel in sukhumvit.

Anyone know of it ???

----------


## sunsetter

yeah been looking for one myself for a few day in november, let us alll know when youve come up trumps

----------


## Nawty

Well, I know of one that you can use, excellent place, discrete, nice size tubs and rooms.

Only problem is I cannot use this hotel for various reasons, so need new location, otherwise it would be perfect. So simply looking for same same but elsewhere.

PM me if you want to know it, I think its 3,000 for the room, dvd player, 2 tv's and all that stuff. Its a central Suk location.

----------


## Bugs

Town Lodge - Suk Soi 18.  

They have a few decent sized jacuzzi rooms.


Davis Hotel - Suk 24 - Ambassador suite, or Diplomate suite:
The Davis Bangkok - Bangkok's First Boutiuqe hotel in Thailand

----------


## TheWayUp

> I have heard of a themed short time hotel in ht eLat Phrao area that has jacuzzis, but not sure where exactly and it is a bit out of the way, but can travel for the right experience.
> 
> I think it was 'honey' or something like that, but could be getting it mixed up with honey hotel in sukhumvit.
> 
> Anyone know of it ???


Hi, I know it's two months too late, but if you're still interested... you may be thinking of My Lady Fashion Hotel, which is on Ladprao Soi 122 (round the corner from Ramkamhaeng University's main campus). They've got a website... which is myladyhotel.com. I guess it's fairly cheap considering the weird location for a love hotel (I was paying 3000 baht a month for a studio apartment just down the road). It is designed so you drive your car right up to the hotel room, so I imagine the attendance policy is fairly relaxed. Enjoy  :Smile:

----------


## boatboy

I'll add to this thread as I have been chasing large inexpensive Jacuzzi rooms in Phuket

I have found these ones

Thallassa (bottom right is the Jacuzzi in the appartments)
Phuket hotel & accommodation in Thailand: Thalassa Village Resort

The Old Phuket
The Old Phuket Hotel, Phuket hotels Thailand

Centara Karon Cabana rooms
Rooms and Suites at Centara Karon Resort Phuket

Centara spa-villa
Centara Villas Phuket (formerly Central Karon Village), Karon Beach, Phuket, Thailand

Some more here, with style of hotel on the right and location on the left.
Outdoor Jacuzzi Hotels

if anyone knows of other cheapish places in Phuket area that have private spa's please let me know.

Dave

----------


## Nawty

> Hi, I know it's two months too late, but if you're still interested...


Never to late....thanks.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

*Bump*

Did you go there yet Nawty? Anyone got a phone number or any idea of the price. If it's only a few grand I'm there! :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

Not yet....Got another one in mind that is 3k in Sukhumvit, distance to Lat Phrao is an issue when the need arises.

And I would think that hotel would/should be a lot lot less than 3k....specially if it is just a st hotel.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Just found the number on the website from a different computer. For some reason this one cuts the bottom of the page off.

----------


## Travelmate

When you guys do find the time and inspiration to grace these jacuzzi establishment with your divine presence.
Be sure to post up a pictorial account of your activities. :Smile:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I was thinking about it. I'll have to borrow a camera and talk the wife into it. :Smile:

----------


## Nawty

As a great australian once said......'pigs arrrrse'

----------


## Travelmate

No need to talk wife. Just barfine 2 bargirls and 1 ladyboy. Send the bill to Nawty, he like to pay and watch.  ::doglol::

----------


## The Fresh Prince

*Bump Again*

Went to Champagne Charlies last night on Sukhumvit just next to the Exchange Tower on Asoke. Great service all night and very friendly staff and management and they catered for our stag party even though it was supposed to be a black tie invite only event. Some really good loking girls aswell. They gave us a room on the 4th floor with its own bar big screen T.V's and a very nice jacuzzi room which was kinda semi outside. Didn't use the jacuzzi but it was only 1000bt a girl if you wanted company. The drinks were a bit pricey at nearly 3000bt a bottle of black but I think that they deserverd it for the set up and service. All in all two thumbs up from the FP. :Smile:

----------


## Mr Pot

^ I was really drunk and can't remember anything  :Sad: ; i need to catch up with you today FP are you in town today

----------


## Mr Pot

My wife told me this morning I was asleep in the taxi at 2 am, the driver and the apartment security guy couldn't wake me for twenty minutes then phoned my wife to come down and wake me up.  They then carried me to the lift but I refused and slept three hours in reception, woke up and then demanded a Mc Donalds breakfast; kept that guy waiting twenty minutes cause I fell back to sleep.

Security guy just told my wife that he couln't sleep in his chair in reception because I was making a "pig farm", loud as snoring in other words.

Errr....from what I remember Champagne Charlies was a good laugh and good night....especially convincing the staff my mate who had for no reason stripped and jumped in the jacuzzi and the other guy in the room were gay and they couldn't enter as they were "up to stuff" as I closed the curtains of that room  :Smile:

----------


## chitown

I used to stay quite a bit in a suite at the Radison in Bangkok on Ratchada Pisek. It had a real nice jacuzzi. 

Not sure about a relaxed attendance policy and not cheap.

----------


## Nawty

I checked out CC a couple of weeks ago with the missus....jacuzzi big enough for several guests.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

^^^I'll be in at 4pm, Sorry Pot can't remember much myself. The last thing I really remember is when we went down to the 3rd floor and those 2 hotties gave us a lap dance (that one at my end of the table was fcuking gorgeous) and we opened the 3rd bottle of black. I've got no idea how I got home but the wife says it was 3am which was 3 hours before curfew so she's happy. Also had cash left in my pocket which is always good. It was a bit scary how that one bird recognised me seeing as I'd never been there before but will definatly go there again.

----------


## Mr Pot

FOK I CAN'T REMEMBER THE LAPDANCE!  :Sad:  

I'll pop in to see you at four

----------


## The Fresh Prince

:rofl: The lap dance was the best bit! We were in that room where the night started off and then two stuners came in wearing high heels and bikini's, they stuck on some Pussycatdolls and then just wriggled all over us. IT WAS AWESOME!!!!!! you were there. :rofl:

----------


## Mr Pot

I remember now a little

They were getting there freak on to "you wish you had a girlfriend just like me, Don't cha?"

 :rofl:

----------


## The Fresh Prince

Yep that was it.

----------


## Nawty

Yeah right....really it was TFP lap dancing MP after he passed out.

Did you guys know there is 1 ladyboy in there....at least 1.

----------


## sunsetter

and still no pics.......... oh maaaaaaaan

----------


## forreachingme

Real cheap jacuzzi but a bit out of town is on Puttamonthon Sai 5, this is direction Nakhon Pathom, take Petchkasem road then Puttamonthon 5 toward samut sakhon and there is the New York Inn, VIP suite with Jacuzzy, mirrors everywhere for the hard cash sum of 510 Thb for the whole night, 199 or less for 3 hours...
This area has plenty of short time hotels with themes such as Egypt Luxor or another on a factory type of huge building,as well For love hotel ( that's the name of one place)etc, most prolly many have jacuzzys as well...

There are 4 universities in the area, is this the reason of that concentration of short time place ? it is for sure not due to the few foreigners to be found in that area!

----------


## Mr Pot

> Did you guys know there is 1 ladyboy in there....at least 1.


You'd now from experience matey

----------


## Nawty

just have an eye for that kinda thing.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

> Yeah right....really it was TFP lap dancing MP after he passed out.


He wishes.

----------


## The Fresh Prince

I've got you an update pot. Apparently you were having a good suck on the lapdancers boobs and later on I had to be put in a taxi and someone had to call my wife to get directions for the taxi driver as i'd pased out. The groom has only just woken up. :Smile:

----------


## no1dad

for what it's worth, i stayed at the president solitaire in 2007 nice big jacuzzi and relaxed entrance policy

----------


## Nawty

how relaxed exacery.

As an example, we had a party once at the soi 2 hotel...whatever it is called...Majestic something.

Room had balcony and big jacuzzi, there were about 30 people there. Noise all night, a naked swiss guy on the balcony was not the highlight.

All the tg's entering the lobby was proof of extreme relaxed policy.

----------


## kingwilly

you two are parents? no? mother of the children still around ? 

 :Sad: 

great environment....

----------


## Nawty

What environment might that be HairyHomo ?

Very stoooopid comments from someone with very narrow vision...as being proven by yourself again and again.

----------


## no1dad

> you two are parents? no? mother of the children still around ? 
> 
> 
> 
> great environment....


you are indeed  .... A KING WILLY  :irish:

----------


## no1dad

> how relaxed exacery.
> 
> As an example, we had a party once at the soi 2 hotel...whatever it is called...Majestic something.
> 
> Room had balcony and big jacuzzi, there were about 30 people there. Noise all night, a naked swiss guy on the balcony was not the highlight.
> 
> All the tg's entering the lobby was proof of extreme relaxed policy.


sorry for the confusion, by relaxed , i meant girl friendly , it's reputedly a 4-5 star so i dont think they would be cool about 30+ people in their rooms

----------


## Nawty

No confusion, knew what you meant. Just that I always viewed that hotel as being probably unfriendly.

While a single guy with one girl should not raise any problems, I was wondering what their policy would be on say 3 or 4 people. Then their relaxed policy might not be so relaxed as mentioned......just wondering.


By the way, how big was the jacuzzi, I have seen them, but cannot remember...2, 3, or 4 person comfortably.

----------


## no1dad

in the suite it was big enough for 4 people although i unfortunately only had 1 tg in it with me , still it was the first time i was in a jacuzzi anywhere so it was a great experience for me  :irish:

----------


## plorf

Can you guys recommend me a nice jacuzzi place in Central Bkk ? Nothing too seedy mind you, I want to invite a couple of conservative Uni chicks so it has 
to be all polite and stuff !  :rofl:

----------


## Nawty

Soi 18....Town Lodge up the very end of the soi.

Nice big rooms with 4 person jacuzzi for around 2500/3k, cd/dvd and screen in front of jacuzzi also....for porn or music....depending on the mood you is setting.

Tonight would be a good night....we might be there.

----------


## plorf

^Is that a reputable place ? I wouldn't want a porn channel really as I'd rather engage in heated discussions about Thailands economic outlook with the 3 naked Uni chicks in my jacuzzi... Mind you, they are not of the cheap type, so you have to pretend a bit before the gangbang. But seriously, my plan is to invite them to my lovely, slightly posh and commendable hotel room and "surprise surprise I even got a jacuzzi, how nice, would you mind joining me ? oh my, you don't have your conservative swimming suits with you, that's terrible, so I'll let you save face by hopping in naked too.." Well, that's my plan at least, so you see my need for a reputable place.

----------


## Nawty

yes, respectable.

----------


## agudbuk

I understand Livingstones Sukumwit Soi 33 have some Jacuzi rooms

----------


## kingwilly

the certainly have a manky cum filled swimming pool.

----------


## Nawty

I saw a thread on a hotel I think in Nana that had jacuzzis....anyone know where that thread is ?

Anyone know any other hotels around with big jacuzzis ? Not 5 star...not prudish.

----------


## Nawty

Anyone have any updates on places with Jacuzzis ??

----------


## agudbuk

Davis Hotel should be up market enough for you  "respectable" and should have  no problem with several girls inthe room

----------


## Nawty

'should'.....that is the question.

Anyway, why would we want several girls in the room ?

----------


## agudbuk

Always have a PA to take notes and to give an extra hand

----------

